# Itchy puppy on Orijen?



## Sarah716 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here. We have adopted a very sweet 4.5 month old Collie/German Shepherd mix female recently. She's doing great overall, but she seems to be extremely itchy, especially when she first comes out of her crate in the morning. I've taken her to the vet a few times and she doesn't have any fleas, mites, etc. Her ears are also a little red. Do you think it could be the food? Any suggestions? She's on Orijen Puppy now (not large breed).

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

What do you clean her crate with? Would it possibly be the cleaning product you are using?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's possible that it's the food. It's also possible that it's environmental and will go away with the change in seasons.

My pup was extremely itchy for about the first month or two (until about 16 weeks) and the vet said sometimes puppies are just itchy. We never found a cause and he grew out of it.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

could be food could be environmental...food wise Chicken is a common allergen and Orijen puppy is chicken based. but environmental allergies are more common then food allergies.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Orijen is a great food, however I have a silly mantra that you may want to take into consideration: All good dog foods are good but not all good dog foods are good for all dogs. :3

Try something else with a different protein source. Fish based is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Sarah716 (Oct 14, 2013)

So as I was playing with her and petting her belly today, I saw a FLEA!!!!! =O

She is on Sentinel and Parastar Plus, but I realized that I haven't treated my cats in a long time with a flea preventative (they are mostly indoor). I am so bummed. Poor thing. I went and got some Capstar and Frontline Plus for the cats and vacuumed her bed and everything. I'm really hoping I can get this taken care of quickly!


----------



## Sarah716 (Oct 14, 2013)

And now I just noticed her ears are red. WTH is going on?!!!


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Our puppy is now 5mnths, but when she was on a chicken based food, her ears were red, she scratched, etc....I have her on Orijen's sister food - Acana Pacifica (fish based) and she's doing excellent.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Do her ears have a dark soft wax inside, and do they smell sweet at all? Yeast infections often have this weird sweet smell.

My dog did great and all ear infections cleared up when we put him on a fish food. Maybe try Orijen 6 fish instead?


----------



## Sarah716 (Oct 14, 2013)

So I took her back to the vet after I saw her ears. She said they did not look infected or yeasty and thinks they were red from all her scratching. She also thinks that maybe she is allergic to the flea saliva. So, we started a course of Temaril P (antihistamine and very low dose of Prednisone) and it has helped her TREMENDOUSLY. Her hope was that by the time the course is over, all the fleas will be dead and her sore spots will have mostly healed. I also just started changing over her food to Earthborn Meadow Feast today. She LOVES it - holy moly! I haven't seen any more fleas. In fact, I'm going to go clean her crate with soap and water and see if there is anything left over. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

My Yorkie, Riley broke out in Red Hives on Tuesday Night.... I ended up taking him to the ER Vet Thursday.... they weren't sure what it was. 

They put him on a course of Temaril P, which ended last Tuesday. Well Saturday I just happened to be playing with him and flipped him over and saw 2 Fleas running from his belly! I freaked out. Put him in the tub.... and went and got him some Frontliine Plus. I am now thinking that the Red Hives were from Flea Saliva!!!! I have a friend who had a dog that was allergic to it. I am cleaning and vacumming and everything hoping I get it all. I live in the city and the lady at the boutique where I got the Frontline Plus said that fleas are Really Really Bad, this year!!

Hope you are able to get rid of them quickly. =)


----------

